# Stainless steel food dishes or ceramic



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have been told both just want to know which one you all use.........Thanks for all your input.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I think both are good. I have always used stainless steel but I switched to ceramic last week. I found some cute ceramic heart bowls at Target and just couldn't resist.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I've always used ceramic because of the cuteness factor. I've looked at stainless steel but just can't bring myself to part with her princess dishes. Josie also has a water bottle inside her kennel that she uses at night.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I use ceramic, too. Maggie had a cute lil pink set that say baby's food and water in actual gold. They are very tiny, but just the right size for her. Mosts dishes I find to be too big.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Is it ok to use plastic bowls?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Even though they are not very cute, I use the stainless steel bowls for Tango and Tillie. I have always read that those are the best.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have both, but I usually use the ceramic so I can pop them into the microwave if I want to heat something up alittle for them.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Haiku currently has stainless steel (to match my appliances  ) but she isn't fond of the clanging noise they make when she's licking them and they clang against each other or against the little holder they're in. Soooo I'm looking for cute ceramic ones.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I use stainless steel bowls for their water, but they both eat off our china saucers for their meals, mainly because we don't use cups and saucers and that way they get used for something :thumbsup: 
Neither boys have beard staining even though they both get wet when drinking  



> Is it ok to use plastic bowls?[/B]


I have heard that plastic carries bacteria when it gets scratched after prolonged use, this is why we avoid using it as food bowls and water dishes


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I use stainless steel bowls for their water, but they both eat off our china saucers for their meals, mainly because we don't use cups and saucers and that way they get used for something :thumbsup:
> Neither boys have beard staining even though they both get wet when drinking
> 
> QUOTE





> Is it ok to use plastic bowls?[/B]


I have heard that plastic carries bacteria when it gets scratched after prolonged use, this is why we avoid using it as food bowls and water dishes 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Some dogs are also allergic to the plastic. Snoopy my Bull Terrier was allergic to his bowls and when the vet suggested I change his bowls to see if that was it I gave her a weird look but now his rash around his mouth is gone. And he has pretty stainless steel ones the other furbutts have ceramic.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I heard stainless steel can make their noses pink and plastic carries bacteria. I use ceramic because they're sooooo much cuter! :thumbsup:


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

Heres a new one I put the food on the floor next to his water. I dont know if the breeder used to just slop the food on the floor for all the dogs or what but when ever I put the food in a bowl he picks it up with his month and puts the food on the floor and eats it from the floor. The dry food isn't to bad but the wet food can get kinda gross. My boss at work says he has a 10 yr. old lab and says she does the same thing and always has since she was a puppy. I have bought stainless steel and ceramic and he difently didn't like the s.s. because he didn't like seeing himself in the bottom of the bowl. And the other bowls didn't work out either cause he just wants the food on the floor, weird uh!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> he difently didn't like the s.s. because he didn't like seeing himself in the bottom of the bowl.[/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Heres a new one I put the food on the floor next to his water. I dont know if the breeder used to just slop the food on the floor for all the dogs or what but when ever I put the food in a bowl he picks it up with his month and puts the food on the floor and eats it from the floor. The dry food isn't to bad but the wet food can get kinda gross. My boss at work says he has a 10 yr. old lab and says she does the same thing and always has since she was a puppy. I have bought stainless steel and ceramic and he difently didn't like the s.s. because he didn't like seeing himself in the bottom of the bowl. And the other bowls didn't work out either cause he just wants the food on the floor, weird uh!!!![/B]


I think that this is pretty normal.Maggie also does this, but not so much now. Personally, I think that it is survival thing. If the breeder feeds the puppies from the same bowl, they take a piece and come back for more. I could be wrong, but it kind of makes sense.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=503030
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is normal too because Fendi does this automatically. So I bought her a place mat, but she'll put the food on the floor still.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Boom, tig and Angel all use stainless bowls for water.. it drastically reduced the tear stain they had. They share a single water bowl. 

For food they just plastic bowls... They eat only dry food and the food is probably only int he bowl for about a minute or so..


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> I heard stainless steel can make their noses pink...[/B]


I *think* this is just an old wives' tale.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

My dogs, pups well a lot of them take their food from their bowls to their area and eat..I think they are just spoiled and like to be comfy when they are eating..mine flock to their beds and eat.  

I use stainless steel mostly, but I have used plastic before and have not had any problems with it as I wash my dogs dishes out daily with soap and water. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Some of my friends told me to avoid ceramic bowls because there is something in those cermaic bowls that can be toxic to dogs. I'm not sure exactly what, but my friends were very adament about avoiding the ceramic bowls (despite how absolutely adorable many of them can be) 
I'm not sure if anyone else has heard anything about this ceramic bowl issue.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

> Some of my friends told me to avoid ceramic bowls because there is something in those cermaic bowls that can be toxic to dogs. I'm not sure exactly what, but my friends were very adament about avoiding the ceramic bowls (despite how absolutely adorable many of them can be)
> I'm not sure if anyone else has heard anything about this ceramic bowl issue.[/B]




I saw on the news that the really cute little ceramic bowls that have the paw prints on them were made in China and have a high lead content. I had some, not use if they were the same ones being talked about but they went in the trash. I'm guessing that if those have high lead then others made in China probably do too. I have the ones that Melissa put the pictures on that she uses but after getting my second girl I needed bigger. I now use my white people dessert cups which are safe and small. I love the size & that they're straight up and down because when they drink water they don't get their ears in it. I also heard that the plastic are not good to use because it hold bacteria after being used awhile. 
Jane & the Girls


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

we use stainless steel...and wash them everyday too :biggrin: :smheat: ....no problems here....& no pink noses either :aktion033:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, lol, Wolfie's nose is turning pink and he uses stainless steel!

I heard that plastic causes pink noses.

:huh:


----------

